
Facebook's Avarice – The Least Responsible Company on Earth Tries Banking - TebbaVonMaths
https://medium.com/@TebbaVonMathenstien/facebooks-avarice-6bfcf9300450
======
Finnucane
Just say no to zuckbucks.

